# N8W8 Summer 2012



## Geert (Apr 1, 2012)

The N8W8 Summer 2012 speedcubing competition will take place on August 25th and 26th 2012.
U can find all the information regarding the competition on the website.


----------



## brunovervoort (Apr 1, 2012)

Looking forward to this comp 
But what does "N8W8" mean?


----------



## jazzthief81 (Apr 1, 2012)

brunovervoort said:


> Looking forward to this comp
> But what does "N8W8" mean?



Lees gewoon wat er staat


----------



## brunovervoort (Apr 2, 2012)

jazzthief81 said:


> Lees gewoon wat er staat


 "Nachtwacht" zover stond ik na enkele uren  eerst dacht ik dat het een of ander element was 
Maar wat bedoelt hij met "Nachtwacht"?


----------



## Geert (Apr 2, 2012)

N8W8, or in Dutch NachtWacht, is the name of the youth center (venue) of the competition


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 2, 2012)

brunovervoort said:


> B2 D L2 U' B2 U F2 D' R2 D' R' D R' D F' L F' D' L' B2
> 11 moves f2l+t perm = LOLsingle



LOL FMC PB
20 moves linear

where did you get the scramble from?



Spoiler



B L' - Xcross
R' B R2 B' R' - 2two pairs
L' B' L - F2L
L2 F' D2 F L2 U2 F R2 F' U2 B - optimal T-perm cancels 1 move


maybe I should try to insert the 2C2E?


----------



## brunovervoort (Apr 2, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> LOL FMC PB
> 20 moves linear
> 
> where did you get the scramble from?
> ...


 
A roux-user uploaded a sub 10 solve a (long?) time ago with that scramble.
I tried to find the video, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok Thanks for the info.
CE says optimum is 16 HTM so it actually seems like a valid scramble....


----------



## Julian (Apr 2, 2012)

That scramble has been posted many times in the easy scrambles scrambles thread.


----------



## Pitzu (May 3, 2012)

Sorry Geert! There is my own city's running festival on 26th of August. So I choose running that day.


----------



## Geert (May 3, 2012)

No problem, I hope to meet you at Aachen Open?


----------



## Geert (Jun 26, 2012)

Good new everyone, I was able to book a bigger room in the youth center.
This means that the registration has been reopened and that there is no longer a waiting list
So everyone who wants to come, is more than welcome!
all the info @ N8W8 Summer website


----------



## Endgame (Jun 27, 2012)

I will probably attend this competition if my parents allow me to. I live around 40 kilometers up west from the venue. Hope to meet you guys there I guess


----------



## lordblendi (Aug 25, 2012)

http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=58 Online results


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 25, 2012)

FMC scramble:
R2 B' R D2 L' F' U F B U L' F2 U2 B2 U2 D2 L' U2 L2

podium:
1 Robert Yau 30
1 Jan Bentlage 30
3 Maarten Smit 32
near podium:
4 The novice 33


----------



## Selkie (Aug 25, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> FMC scramble:
> R2 B' R D2 L' F' U F B U L' F2 U2 B2 U2 D2 L' U2 L2
> 
> podium:
> ...



Oh great, thanks mate. I'll give it a go tomorrow


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 25, 2012)

Selkie said:


> Oh great, thanks mate. I'll give it a go tomorrow



One tip: always check the full skeleton for insertions...


----------



## Geert (Aug 26, 2012)

thank you all for coming to the competition, I hope everyone had fun!
Congrats to Mats, Robert and Maarten for making the winners ceremony for 2x2 -> 6x6 so interesting 
And if anyone is missing a gray hoodie, we found one today, please contact me if you want it back.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 26, 2012)

DYK from me and Team UK:
SLENDER.
2-6 Mats Rob Maarten.
11 event podiums had UK people. Spef 1,Dsheppz 2, Mollerz 3, RobYau 8.
Finally 4BLD success!
1:03 mega single for Chris? (he still sucks)
6x6 Single NR for Rob?
Daniel did best in finals?
TUB STACKING.
We know who the easter bunny is?
Ron is really quite funny?
Maria <3
Ton doesn't like stacks of cube covers?
Cube cover stacking is a great event?
TUB STACKING!!!!
Name tags are awesome.
cubenovice beer on sunday evening.
Team Netherlands is not better than Team UK, honest.
Ron SuDoku during blind judging. 
Tiny venue, very expensive.
HERPY DERP DUTCH DERPAHERP.
SO I CAN PICK ANYONE!?
"Nononowait!"




Classic Rob Yau quotes:
'Oh my god, a Toys-R-Us!'
Geert: 'Is anyone here allergic to cats' Rob: 'I'm allergic to... ugly cats'
James: 'Spef, 4BLD is easy, what don't you get?' Rob: 'Successes!'
Rob: 'Ron, how many languages can you speak fluently?' Ron: 'Depends how you count "fluently"' Rob: 'I count in english'


PS: Maarten, 5.50 on 10 stack, Daniel got 5.56. Daniel has 2.78 on 6 stack and I have 2.84 as well. We are trying to buy these covers for UK comps in the morning, will update on whether we succeed later.


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 26, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> DYK from me and Team UK:
> cubenovice beer on sunday evening.



Cheers!

DYK
beer is good for 4BLD? Worked for me on sat evening 
DYK beer is bad for 4BLD the day after?

more tomorrow


----------



## Crazycubemom (Aug 29, 2012)

Congrats to all the winners.

Big thanks to Geert and Laure for a nice competition with a great venue, and Big KISS to my Endless Idol : Lars Vandenbergh <3

DYK :

* Belgium has a new young and beauty cuber and she is very fast: Sarah Willemart.

* Was nice to meet The UK team  I vote The UK team is The Nicest team.

* LOL when Maarten explained me how his E perm: when he said U and I turned U' hahahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh <3 you Maarten.

* I forgot E perm and YES E perm <3 me ( 3 times @ the first round) 

* I'm beat my husband @ 2x2 and NOW OUR average is Equal : 8.98 sec 

* I broke my 3x3x3 avg with 0.03 sec  next competition must be better.


Thank you to all for a nice competition.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 29, 2012)

Crazycubemom said:


> * Was nice to meet The UK team  I vote The UK team is The Nicest team.



Yes we are! 

Choi brothers: Any idea when your father is going to upload the video of the finals and also is there any chance you can send it to me. I plan to reconstruct them.


----------



## Endgame (Aug 29, 2012)

ok then

DYK:

* I got the wrong cube in the first round of 222
* Team Netherlands is Team Best
* Niek Kamalian has the most annoying first name (and attitude sometimes)

nevermind, I suck at making these


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 29, 2012)

Crazycubemom said:


> * Belgium has a new young and beauty cuber and she is very fast: Sarah Willemart.



Yay, she finally got to compete!


----------



## brunovervoort (Aug 29, 2012)

DYK:
my first DKY
almost 25% of 3x3 competitors didn't show up 
No Belgian in any podium (GO Belgium!!!)
My fifth 3x3 podium in a row 
Finally a consitent 5x5 avg (yeah!) after beating my pb with 20 seconds, SD of 9 secs etc...
Somebody almost caused Mats to DNF his 31.02 solve 
DNF, +2 and pll skip in one avg  (never had DNF and +2 before at 3x3)
Hold your breath during the (only 3x3 is recommended, big cubes are risky) solve and you won't stress that much 
Team Netherlands wins

so thats all I can say.

And of course thanks to Geert, his gf and Lars for this awesome competition


----------



## Crazycubemom (Aug 29, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> Yes we are!
> 
> Choi brothers: Any idea when your* father* is going to upload the video of the finals and also is there any chance you can send it to me. I plan to reconstruct them.




Father Choi is The Best cameraman  a new talent


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 29, 2012)

Crazycubemom said:


> Father Choi is The Best cameraman  a new talent



A NEW CHALLENGER APPEARS FOR FAZDAD1!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Aug 30, 2012)

Mollerz said:


> *A NEW CHALLENGER APPEARS FOR FAZDAD1!*





LOL


----------



## lordblendi (Aug 30, 2012)

brunovervoort said:


> Somebody almost caused Mats to DNF his 31.02 solve



What happened? 

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brunovervoort (Aug 30, 2012)

lordblendi said:


> What happened?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2



So Mats did the 31.02 solve, and the judge only wrote his own name down, and forgot to mention the time of the solve on the sheet. 
I think the scramblers noticed just in time that the time was missing, and someone else already had to do his solve on the same timer, and he almost resetted the 31.02. So they called the judge back and he wrote the time down -almost too late-.

EDIT: I think his name was Jonathan Mauroy.


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 30, 2012)

Hmm...

wouldn't that give you an exra attempt instead of a DNF?
Clearly not a competitor error.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh. I was the person who was going to do a solve on the same timer. I was like "Can everyone remember the time, 31.02? Thanks"


----------



## TMOY (Aug 30, 2012)

brunovervoort said:


> So Mats did the 31.02 solve, and the gudge only wrote his own name down, and forgot to mention the time of the solve on the sheet.
> I think the scramblers noticed just in time that the time was missing, and someone else already had to do his solve on the same timer, and he almost resetted the 31.02. So they called the gudge back and he wrote the time down -almost too late-.
> 
> EDIT: I think his name was Jonathan Mauroy.


No, it was Clint. He told me that he got so impressed by Mats' solve that he totally forgot to write the time down.

And yes, it would have been an extra rather than a DNF.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 30, 2012)

Mats is so fast, that it has become a problem for some people


----------



## Geert (Aug 30, 2012)

TMOY said:


> And yes, it would have been an extra rather than a DNF.



what about:
A7c) The competitor is responsible for checking the result on the sheet, immediately after the judge has written it down.
I guess this rule implies that the time already has to be written down... for which the Judge is responsible (A7b).


----------



## Karl C (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey, was a really good Competition, thanks Geert!


Mollerz said:


> Choi brothers: Any idea when your father is going to upload the video of the finals and also is there any chance you can send it to me. I plan to reconstruct them.


Finally uploaded it I can send it to you, too


----------



## TMOY (Aug 30, 2012)

Geert said:


> what about:
> A7c) The competitor is responsible for checking the result on the sheet, immediately after the judge has written it down.
> I guess this rule implies that the time already has to be written down... for which the Judge is responsible (A7b).


I agree. If the judge doesn't write anything, A7c) doesn't apply at all, it's the judge and only him who breaks the procedure, not the competitor.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 2, 2012)

4:50 onwards are clips from N8W8 including random tubstacking events


----------

